# Physicality of Aikido



## Koga-Shinobi (Sep 23, 2002)

Just wanted to ask a question of those who study Aikido: Is it a physically challenging, tough workout of a MA?

Stupid question, I know...let me clarify: I'm looking to start a MA, not just for self-defense but also for the intense physical aspect of it. Would one be able to get that physical satisfaction from Aikido, or would it be best to look elsewhere for a more aggressive style MA?


----------



## Yari (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Koga-Shinobi _
> 
> * I'm looking to start a MA, not just for self-defense but also for the intense physical aspect of it.  *




Give it a try. But remember the stlye is represented by a dojo(club), and it decides by itself how to use the style.

I've seen dojo's do Aikido with out getting a sweat, and others were your totally finished when class is over, and it was the same style.

/Yari


----------



## Despairbear (Sep 23, 2002)

Yes I agree it depends on where you train. At my dojo some nights you sweat but it is not a real intense workout other nights you have to drag your self off the mat at the end of class. There is a lot of movement involved in Aikido with the rolling and falling and what not, it can be a very challenging cardio work out.



Despair Bear


----------



## Caine (Sep 23, 2002)

I was at morning keiko with Doshu at Hombu today and was struggling to get up off the mat after 30 minutes. At my main dojo on the other side of Tokyo, I can usually last the hour and a half, although I do generally sweat off up to 2 kilo`s a session. I am 6 foot 2 and weigh around 80 kilo`s give or take a training session.


----------



## Humble artist (Sep 25, 2002)

As others already said,it must be a question of school.
I´ve had the idea that,somewhat naturally,training can be very hard at Japan.
I think you won´t have to stand very much muscle strain in it,but overall work-out will be good if properly practiced,you develop mobility,flexibility,loose and stronger muscles such as hips&more wrist strength and such,due to lots of rolling (ukemi) there will be stimulation for one´s internal organs which cannot be found from many other arts,it is also known that trough constant practice you may build up bone tissue,from constant grab releases etc.
It is an internal art so the feeling may be very different from fitness oriented kickboxing class


----------



## 2maz (Nov 3, 2002)

I agree with the previous posters, but I also think it's a matter of attitude towards your training. If you want to get worked out and sweat, you will. And if you want to get off the mat with the intention of skipping the shower, you can do that too. As most things, in the end it's a lot up to you and your attitude toward things.


----------



## TkdWarrior (Nov 3, 2002)

hmm it depends upon the dojo n student itself...
in my class which basically goes up to one hour on week days n on saturdays it's like 3 hrs...
i hav to always warm up 30 minutes before the class on weekdays... i used to start myself at 5:30(sometimes early) am then join my class at 6:00 ....
on saturdays... i couldn't even drag myself out... 
i m Tkdist not a Aikidoka... just passing by... 
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## phoenix277 (Nov 28, 2002)

aikido is a good work out but like everyone else has said it is developed for a dojo:jediduel: :samurai: :yinyang:


----------



## 2maz (Nov 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phoenix277 _
> 
> *aikido is a good work out but like everyone else has said it is developed for a dojo:jediduel: :samurai: :yinyang: *



Could you explain what you mean with "developed for a dojo"? What experience do you have when it comes to aikido?


----------



## phoenix277 (Nov 28, 2002)

for one i train in aikido


and ur not likly to use aikido in a street fight it being a none voilent sport:jediduel: :samurai: :yinyang:


----------



## 2maz (Nov 28, 2002)

Common misunderstanding. It doesn´t have to be voilent to be effective. What style do you train?


----------



## Yari (Nov 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phoenix277 _
> 
> *to use aikido in a street fight it being a none voilent sport *



Well, I'd say your wrong on both occaisions.

Aikido isn't a sport, and uke can get hurt seriously.

/Yari


----------



## phoenix277 (Nov 29, 2002)

dude this  is a quote from the BAB (British aikido Board)

A Non-Violent Sport
Aikido is essentially non-violent, encourages harmony and avoidance of confrontation. Force is never opposed by force. Resolving a conflict quiescently is better for all concerned and students soon learn how to improve their self-awareness, and with the techniques learnt, also grow in self-confidence. In this Aikido teaches self-defence. Aikido is todays fastest growing recreational activity with Japanese origins that go back many centuries. Aikido as practised today includes joint locking techniques and body movements from many of the ancient fighting methods taught, used, and perfected by the Samurai in feudal Japan. 
 :jediduel: :samurai: :yinyang:


----------



## Yari (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phoenix277 _
> 
> 
> 
> A Non-Violent Sport



It's not a sport. 



> Aikido is essentially non-violent..



I rest may case.... either it is or it isn't.  And to follow up on that...



> In this Aikido teaches self-defence.



Self-defence.....




> includes joint locking techniques and body movements



Joint lock hurts. And the are meant to stop a movement; no flow - no softness. Bluntly stop. If the person your trying to do a joint lock on isn't awaer, his/her arm/leg/body is going to get hurt.

Beside this Aikido has atemi, and hard techniques. Try irimi-nage, or a koshi-nage. Or what about an aiki-nage? 

/Yari


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2002)

Some styles of aikido have competitions but for the most part I'd say it's not a sport. I think it's effective self-defense in the long run--but not in the short run.


----------



## 2maz (Nov 29, 2002)

Agree, It takes quite a while to figure out wich arm goes where and how your legs can be at five different places at the same time. But by the time you got that figured out, your opponent is faced with the exact same problems.


----------



## Yari (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2maz _
> 
> * But by the time you got that figured out, your opponent is faced with the exact same problems.  *



Yeah... were your feet had been/is/are/and going to be ...   :rofl: 

I agree....

/Yari


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 9, 2003)

A good friend of mine trains in Aikido. It took him a long time to get good. But just the other day we got in a fight with a couple of guys and he surprisingly took care of them very well. Just don't expect to be great in the short run. Don't expect that with any Martial Art. But you can be very good in Aikido and it has good self defense techniques.


----------



## Yari (Jan 10, 2003)

What kind of Aikido does he pratice?


/Yari


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 10, 2003)

I don't really know I'll ask him. He always talks about it as Aikido.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 23, 2005)

phoenix277 said:
			
		

> for one i train in aikido
> 
> 
> and ur not likly to use aikido in a street fight it being a none voilent sport:jediduel: :samurai: :yinyang:


 Then, your not training in Nihon Goshin Aikido, I take it? Ours is not a sport, but an art and form of self defense.  

 That is all I have on that...
 Andrew


----------

